# JustT - off grid farm life, a new beginning!



## JustT (Dec 24, 2020)

I suppose I'll begin with the questions and see where it leads. 🤷🏼‍♀️

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
... I'm in extreme western Missouri. I can dang bear throw a rock into Kansas. Climate depends on the day. We have humid summers with daytime highs in the upper 90's and low triple digits. Winters are pretty mild until January and February these days. We get some snow and single digits but it's manageable. 

2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
... I'm single and both of my kids are grown. My oldest has a few babies of her own and my son is just getting started at adult life. 

3. How would you define your farm?
... I call it the refuge. It gave me a new beginning and most of the animals that reside here with me are rescues.

4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
... That list is so long! I'm just getting started and need fencing and outbuildings and a cabin!

5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
... I have helped build a couple houses and more than one small barn. I'm almost finished with my most recent project, a 10 x 15 shed that I built for my goats and chickens. 

6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
... Not yet. 😉

7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
... I grew up on a farm and never really considered any other lifestyle.

8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
... It's mostly a hobby but I do board a few animals that earn me a little income. I'd like to get to a point that I'm selling produce, and I do have the farm listed on hipcamp and have travelers out here periodically. So I'll say it's a hobby that attempts to support itself. 

9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
... I'd say most of my knowledge is about the animals themselves. I know just enough about carpentry to be dangerous. I'm learning more and more about gardening and self sufficiency. I'm always looking to learn more about all of those things. 

10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
... I will never raise animals for food. 

11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
... Absolutely. 

12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
... That's pretty much my every day. I play outside. Sometimes spending time with the animals. Sometimes exploring the property. Usually building shelters or something for the animals. 

13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
... Tractor, yes. Semi, no.

14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
... I live building little things. Pig houses, chicken coops, garden beds, shelving, fences and gates. Nothing 'crafty' really. Maybe one day. I don't feel like I'm knowledgable enough to teach anyone else.

15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
... I can! I have horses, goats, peafowl, geese, ducks, chickens, potbelly pigs, cats and dogs.

16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
Nope

17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
... I like it a lot. Though I think I enjoyed building the garden even more. I grow squash, tomatoes, green beans, melons, peppers, onions, cukes, lettuce, eggplant, strawberries, herbs, pumpkins, potatoes... I want to expand this year and add sweet potatoes, garlic, brassicas, asparagus, more varieties of beans and salad greens, etc.

18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
... I can fish but I don't particularly enjoy it. It just doesn't do anything for me. 🤷🏼‍♀️

19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
I'm on 22 acres in the country.

20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
... I'm a Jack of all trades and master of none! lol!

21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
... Animal husbandry? I guess. 

22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
... I'd major in intentional living. I'd take classes in survival skills, farm maintenance, self defense, first aid, food preservation...

23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
... I know just enough to be dangerous, but self sufficient. I can build functional things and over time, they're getting prettier. 

24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
It's something I've just started looking into. 

25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
... I mean, I chose to live here. Right?

26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
... Not yet.

27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
... My super hero is my best friend. My favorite villain is Maleficent. Only villain I know who's smart and sophisticated. And incidentally, the only Disney villain who isn't a bafoon.

28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
My siblings, yes. My children like them but that's not what their lives are about. My friends are a split group. Some are, some aren't. 

29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
... Cooking is a chore. I tend to eat ingredients rather than meals!

30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
... I almost want to say owning goats as the answer to both questions! I love them as much as I hate them. lol! But honestly, my entire life has been intertwined with animals. I have far too many experiences to pic one best and one worst. 

31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
... I have a gazillion blackberries, wild plums, persimmons, pecans and mulberries on the property. I haven't made meaningful use of them yet, but I do partake of the fruits in the moment.

32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
... I've always been a bit of a tom boy so I do most everything myself. Unless it's mechanical. If something mechanized needs fixing, I'm NOT the girl for the job. Or spider killing. I'm not doing that job either. (My two girliest traits).

33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
... I don't eat meat anymore, but I do want to start preserving the produce from my garden.

34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
... I do have rural water but that's my only connection to the grid. I use solar, a generator, a power inverter in my truck, and I cook and heat with propane.

35 What is on your to do list?
... finish these perimeter fence, build a horse barn, build a cabin, add a small dock to the pond, expand my garden, finish the interior of the coop/goat shed, extend the driveway ot to the hay barn, build a round pen... (I'm gonna stop here or it's going to become the entire journal entry) 

36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
... I'm working towards that goal! 

37. In what do you trust?
... my gut.

38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
... All the time.

39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
... Not changed them as much as formed them. With the exception of my diet. Once I started rescuing animals I felt like a hypocrite with every bite of meat I ate. So I stopped a couple years ago. Why were the animals I rescued special but the ones in factory farms were disposable? I won't participate in that industry if I can help it. 

So there you have it. The beginning.


----------



## Nao57 (Dec 24, 2020)

That's a lot of questions.

But maybe one thing a lot of people wonder about in thinking about something like you did, is how do you avoid getting a real estate scam when you get your first bit of land?

How do you make sure?

What kinds of geese do you have? 

That sounds neat.

And for your goats, I'm curious if you can get dairy goats to last longer than dairy cows. 

When talking to my dad, he's telling me the average life of a dairy cow and its only like 4 years...(or was it 5?) And the first two and a half years are just getting up to weight to be able to handle it. 

Anyway, this made me wonder if you get more longevity with dairy goats or dairy sheep in comparison? 

Wonder how you'll reply.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum family.  

For info ... Cows last way into late teens.   Goats are productive until about 8-10, with good care.   Since goats are smaller, you have far less pasture and feed requirement amounts.  Most often a good goat will provide all the milk a family will need.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 25, 2020)

Miss @JustT,

Thank you so much for starting a journal.  You have had an interesting life thus far.  I look forward to reading more of your adventures.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## JustT (Dec 25, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> That's a lot of questions.
> 
> But maybe one thing a lot of people wonder about in thinking about something like you did, is how do you avoid getting a real estate scam when you get your first bit of land?
> 
> ...


Real estate scam? I don't understand. My situation is no different than anyone else buying land. 

How do I make sure of what?

My geese are mixed breed and as such, were unwanted. I know they're half Sabastopol. I don't know what else is in there. I'll attach pics.

As for goats and cows, I've never owned a cow but it's my understanding that they can live well into their teens. I don't think goats live as long. My oldest goat is 8 years old currently.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm curious how one farms with animals if they aren't raising any animals for food?  Are you just not eating the animals yourself and selling them as food for others or just keeping the animals as pets?  What do you do with the eggs and milk if you don't eat it?


----------



## JustT (Dec 25, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> I'm curious how one farms with animals if they aren't raising any animals for food?  Are you just not eating the animals yourself and selling them as food for others or just keeping the animals as pets?  What do you do with the eggs and milk if you don't eat it?


My goats aren't producing milk, and I do eat or sell the eggs my chickens lay. When I've had goats in milk, I used it. The animals here are mostly rescues. Not all, but most. This is a sanctuary for them. I never said I was a 'farmer', but as I expand my garden and hopefully start selling produce I suppose that would make me one?


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 25, 2020)

JustT said:


> My goats aren't producing milk, and I do eat or sell the eggs my chickens lay. When I've had goats in milk, I used it. The animals here are mostly rescues. Not all, but most. This is a sanctuary for them. I never said I was a 'farmer', but as I expand my garden and hopefully start selling produce I suppose that would make me one?



So, in your answer to the questions you said you won't raise an animal for food...but you'll eat the food they produce?  You just don't raise them expressly for food?  If so, that answers my question...I was puzzled about someone who raises animals that actually produce food but never eats any of the food they produce.  


*farm·ing
/ˈfärmiNG/*
noun

1.the activity or business of growing crops and raising livestock:

So, yep, you are a farmer if you are raising livestock or growing any crops, no matter how small that venture is.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2020)

You are off to a good start. You'll fit in just fine here. Most of us do raise animals for food, but you already knew that. Keeping your rescues as pets is your choice and we respect that. Many of us have old animals that have served us well and have become pets. 

I have gardened practically all my life. I love to can, freeze and dehydrate the proceeds from my garden. Nothing better than fresh veggies and fruit from your own garden.


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Dec 28, 2020)

That is a lot of questions, I was born and raised in KC, lived in both the MO and KS side. I love that area and visit often since all my family is still in the area. But I am glad I am in Texas now though, I do not like caring for my animals in the cold... and we do not get cold here like you do up there. 

We are also building our own little homestead. We are capable of being totally off grid but we are connected to the power grid too - so we choose depending on life what we do. We have solar on everything including our well - so when we have been without power we are just fine. We run off propane for a lot of our appliances. We like the idea of being self-sufficient, we raise our own food as much as possible. It is a great feeling to be a part of the full cycle of life that happens on a farm. I love that you rescue animals, I would do that for every animal I found, but my husband has limited me to rescuing dogs... I love nurturing all life, animals and plants it is so rewarding.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 29, 2020)

Miss @Hideaway Pines,

Thank you for posting.  Just now found your "New to the block" introduction!  I hope you will consider starting your own journal the way Miss @JustT has.  (hint, hint)

Miss @JustT,

It is wonderful that you are creating an animal sanctuary!  I so much look forward to reading more of your adventures.  And I hope you will take and post more pictures, both of your animals and of your place.  It also would be nice if you told about each of your animals, how you come to have them, what happened to them prior to their coming to you, and what has happened since.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Dec 29, 2020)

I saw her questions she answered, where did the original questions come from? 

I am new to the whole idea of chatting online with others, so still learning the ropes. I am don't do social media any longer (I was on IG) so opted for this, but this site has some quirks that I am still learning about. I just learned how to post on Random Ramblings... but happy to give more info and pics if that is what people are interested in. Just was not sure how much info to give.


----------



## JustT (Dec 29, 2020)

Hideaway Pines said:


> I saw her questions she answered, where did the original questions come from?
> 
> I am new to the whole idea of chatting online with others, so still learning the ropes. I am don't do social media any longer (I was on IG) so opted for this,...


The questions are in the very first thread in journals "for those who don't know where to begin". At least I think that's what it's titled! lol


----------



## JustT (Dec 29, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @JustT,
> 
> It is wonderful that you are creating an animal sanctuary!  I so much look forward to reading more of your adventures.  And I hope you will take and post more pictures, both of your animals and of your place.  It also would be nice if you told about each of your animals, how you come to have them, what happened to them prior to their coming to you, and what has happened since.
> 
> Senile Texas





Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hideaway Pines,
> 
> Thank you for posting.  Just now found your "New to the block" introduction!  I hope you will consider starting your own journal the way Miss @JustT has.  (hint, hint)
> 
> ...


Individual bios... what a fun idea! I'll work on that. 😁


----------



## Baymule (Dec 29, 2020)

Hideaway Pines said:


> I saw her questions she answered, where did the original questions come from?
> 
> I am new to the whole idea of chatting online with others, so still learning the ropes. I am don't do social media any longer (I was on IG) so opted for this, but this site has some quirks that I am still learning about. I just learned how to post on Random Ramblings... but happy to give more info and pics if that is what people are interested in. *Just was not sure how much info to give.*


Let's see....... NOT weight or age, NOT personal address or bank account number, NOT deep dark secrets........

After that, pretty much anything else!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 29, 2020)

Many of us are     ......
Really, you don't have to tell what you don't want to.  But many of us have shared our age or "size"..... Ha ha.... most use DH for dear/darling husband  DS(son) or DD(daughter) things like that to protect too much intrusion..... some share pics some don't.  And some like me don't have a smart phone or a digital camera so no pics at this time. 
So share what you feel comfortable with.... read some of the other journals and see what others show/share.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2020)

_Happy New Year, Miss @JustT!_

I look forward to reading about your adventures on your journey there at your sanctuary.


----------



## JustT (Jan 1, 2021)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> _Happy New Year, Miss @JustT!_
> 
> I look forward to reading about your adventures on your journey there at your sanctuary.


Happy New Year to you!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 6, 2021)

Miss @JustT,

I hope you will consider posting more of how you started your animal sanctuary, of each of the rescues you have made, and more about you and your homestead.  What you are doing in rescuing animals is commendable and makes for enjoyable reading.  I sincerely hope you find this place welcoming.  I also hope you don't simply go away, after we all become invested in you and what you are doing!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## JustT (Jan 6, 2021)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @JustT,
> 
> I hope you will consider posting more of how you started your animal sanctuary, of each of the rescues you have made, and more about you and your homestead.  What you are doing in rescuing animals is commendable and makes for enjoyable reading.  I sincerely hope you find this place welcoming.  I also hope you don't simply go away, after we all become invested in you and what you are doing!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Have no fear, I'm not going away. 🙂 I've been busy helping a friend with a remodel and other than doing chores, I've pretty much been falling into bed at the end of each day  lol! I really am going to get back to sharing here.


----------



## JustT (Jan 27, 2021)

I've been away for a minute or two and I apologize for leaving y'all high and dry. One of my neighbors and a dear friend is having her house remodeled and I've been over there helping quite a bit. 

In the couple weeks that I've been neglecting you all, I've acquired a few more critters. One of my friends from the lodge told me about someone who's pet rabbits had babies and about the difficulty they've had finding homes for all of them. They had 3 left and had given up finding a place for them and were ready to turn them loose. She asked me if I'd consider taking them to save them. She asked because she knows I'm a sucker and wouldn't tell her no! 

I'm told they're a male and two females. I'm calling them Spats, Maybelline and Dot. (Pics attached of the latter two.)

I have another friend who rescues and she contacted me almost two weeks ago about some horses she had that needed new homes. I asked her to send me pictures and information along with asking prices and told her I'd share them with suitable folks. When I saw them I had a moment. You know the kind, when you see something and you want it instantly even though you have no need of it. So I impulsively responded that I'd be interested in the paint colt but not for that price. She immediately answered and said that for me, he'd be free! Well! Twist my arm why don't you?! Now I HAVE to take him! 

He's almost 10 months old now, a purebred but unregistered Paint. She said he was completely unhandled and still intact. When I went to pick him up he certainly played the part of a wild child and there was no touching allowed. After having him home for only a few days and with minimal effort, he's letting me touch him all over. Even all the sensitive areas like his belly, lower legs, head and ears. I'm finding that he's a thinker, not a reactor and I'm going to have a lot of fun working with him! He came with a name and I've never been one to change them. So... meet Winchester!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2021)

Good start with Winchester. He’s pretty.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 27, 2021)

Love the pics so far 😉 I have a soft spot for horses and always will, though I no longer have any. Someday maybe I’ll be in a situation where I can have one again.
I’m looking forward to hearing about your progress with Winston - he’s very handsome 😍


----------



## JustT (Feb 2, 2021)

Oops... I did it again. 😜 I bought another horse. I didn't need to. I didn't plan to. It just sort of happened! I couldn't pass him up though... not without regretting it. He's a gorgeous 4 year old Thoroughbred stallion. His JC name is Top Hat Conspiracy, barn name is Connor. He leaves Kentucky with the shipper on Thursday!! I really MUST stop looking at horse ads. He's the third addition to the herd in 6 months!


----------



## JustT (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh! And I got a halter on Winchester today! What a sour puss... look at that expression!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2021)

I know what you mean, don't look at horse ads! But he sure is a nice horse!


----------



## JustT (Feb 2, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I know what you mean, don't look at horse ads! But he sure is a nice horse!


Thanks!  I'm just tickled. 😁


----------

